# worst firewood customer ever (long rant continued from months ago)



## banshee67 (Sep 26, 2010)

so i made a thread a few months back , maybe some of you remember it, probably not..
the cliff notes:
- delivered 3 cords of firewood to guy around april (all top quality ash/hickory/blacklocust/blackbirch, no rot, perfect wood)
-guy asks me about stacking them, AFTER i had already delivered all 3 in a big pile on his lawn,i reluctantly agreed because of promised future business, accepted $60 up front to come back and do it the following weekend after he built a rack 
-he disappears, then calls me 3 months later.. "i got bugs in my wood, come get this outa here and bring me new wood" ... .. .
-go to his house to see how its been stored for the last 3 months. its left exactly how it was, one big pile on the grass(and pine needles) covered air tight in a HUGE BLUE TARP! with rocks around the edges to keep it tight to the ground of course! lol -effectively creating the perfect breeding ground for bugs/mold, etc. especially in the nice humid summer months. clearly it was his fault, but i reluctantly agreed to take the 1/6th of a cord(half of which didnt even have any bugs or signs of bugs) or so that he had put aside,and bring him new wood at my own expense.
-so after those 3 months he still isnt done with his "firewood rack" and says he will call me when hes done in a week or 2, so i can bring by the new wood, and stack all the other wood for him that hes already paid me to do , 3 months ago.
-2 more months go by and no word from him, he disappears again, so now we are at 5+ months from the original delivery date, now at present time
-calls me last week finally , but 4-5 times in a day, leaving multiple voice mails, basically accusing ME of disappearing, trying to make off with his $60 he paid me to stack(lol) and going back on my word to bring him more wood to replace the wood he left on the wet ground for 3 months that got bugs. this is when his mental health came into question... i didnt call him back that day, i figured it was 8pm when i heard his messages, ill call him tomorrow.. no big deal, so youd think..
next day... multiple calls from him, and voicemails , accusing me of some BS again! so now hes really bothering me... i said ok ill let this idiot wait a day or 2. still had every intention in the world of holding true to my word, i was NEVER going to screw the guy. then something weird happens.. the next day, he calls my HOUSE PHONE! i have NO idea how he got my house line? so now hes calling my home at 8pm on sunday night !!!
i call him back the next day and tell him hes out of line, hes the one who kept disappearing and i have every intention of bringing him more wood, free, and stacking the rest of it.
i talk to him lastnight, and tell him ill be over today, sunday, at 2pm. he says ok. never a thank you, nothing, no apology for all his accusations, nothing.
so i load up about 1/6th of a cord in my trailer , all white and red oak. which is pretty damn good if you asked me.. especially for free to replace the wood he let rot in the pine needles and grass. anyway... 
its about 15 miles to his house, all back roads, so it takes at least 20+ mins to get there, im about 1 mile from his house. its 2:05pm on the dot (im 5 mins later i know! lol) and my phone rings.. i figure hes gona be an idiot and bother me about being 5 mins late.. nope, even worse.
he says "its raining, i dont wana do it today"... here i am a mile from your house, driving 50mph, and the road isnt even wet and i dont even need my winsheild wipers.. it was misting, at best. not even, sun was coming out. no rain, dry ground. i told him im a mile from your house, sorry, im comin! this is one of many wasted trips ive already made and im not burning more gas and time for nothing again.. IM COMIN!!! 
he replies that hes not going to take the cover off his wood, in the "rain" because he doesnt want his wood getting "wet". i was shocked.. this was after i said im right around the corner, he knows i live quite a ways away. i said look, im coming, end of story, he gets all quiet.. and doesnt respond.. i said how about i just come drop this wood off, give you your $60 back for stacking, and we can forget about any future business. no answer... so i hungup.. 
pull into his driveway about 2 mins later, literally, and hes standing outside all pissed off looking. i drive past, hit the culdasac to turn around like i always do to make the back-in angle with the trailer better... i make it about 5 feet in reverse and he RUNS over to my truck LIVID! 
"YOU TOOK WAY MORE WOOD OUTA HERE, THIS ISNT EVEN CLOSE TO HOW MUCH WOOD I GAVE YOU BACK"
he was so wrong, i didnt even know what to say.. 
he was all worked up, trembling, raising his voice, got real close to my truck window, so i opened the door and stepped out.
i explained to him that no firewood vendor in the world would come back and pickup wood that you left laying in your wet lawn under a tarp for 3+ months with bugs in it and exchange it for new clean wood. i told him i was doing a favor by doing so, and this red/white oak i had for him was more at least as much as the rotton wood i took out months ago. he didnt wana hear it.. just wanted to yell and scream and argue. i tried to explain to him how ive bent oiver backwards trying to make him happy because i want him to be happy and wanted to make things right for him even though hes the one in the wrong, more yelling and screaming from him. he kept interrupting me with bull#### everytime i tried to calmly explain how out of line he was and how unreasonable he was being.
i told him the worst possible way to store firewood was to leave it on the wet grass and pine needles covered air tight with a blue tarp and rocks holding it down, he interrupted me again and said "it wasnt wet, i had it tarped".. he couldnt seem to grasp the concept of moisture coming through the grass and being trapped in his bio-dome of a tarp cover he had set up.
he then instructed that i was to "just ####ing give me $100, keep the wood on your trailer and get the #### outa here"... 
this is how you treat someone who goes out of their way over the course of many months to make you happy? 
so not only did he want his $60 back for the wood i didnt stack (perfectly fine with me..) he thought i should PAY him $40 because in his mind the replacement oak i brought him wasnt the same amount as his rotton bug wood that i so kindly removed several months earlier?
i told him i shouldnt even be there, and that ive never had a problem like this ever, with any customer, and the same wood he claimed was infected, i have at my house, and 2 other customers houses, who ive since visited and is perfectly fine, dry and bug free! (they dont leave theirs in heaps covered in blue tarps on wet laws for 5 months)
i told him ill give you the $60 back.. and you can have this oak on my trailer, or i can take it with me.. take your pick.. he did some more grumbling and said "give me my ####in money , dump the ####in wood over there and get the #### outa here"
after unloading the wood, i walked over, handed him his $60 and left without saying a word. i could have really got into it with him..a few years ago i probably would have.. but it just wasnt worth it, you cant fix stupid.


i tried....lol

feels good to get that off my chest, this guy has been bothering me for almost 6 months back and fourth with this ####.. easy to say it wasnt worth the $500-600 i made off him for the 3cord in the first place.

the only part that i dont like about all this, aside from all my wasted gas time and labor.. he went through the trouble to find out where i live, and what my home phone number is.. kind of creepy. hope he doesnt get any stupid ideas

i just got home from dealing with this idiot, what a waste of a sunday afternoon.. thats what you get for being a nice guy though, right?
ok end of rant.


----------



## DSS (Sep 26, 2010)

I think you did good. I'm sure I would have hooked him about ten lines down in your story.

Gotta love the general public. Have a cold one, you deserve it.


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 26, 2010)

The joys of dealing with the public, I read somewhere that something like 30% of the people walking around are legally insane.


----------



## pops21 (Sep 26, 2010)

WOW you ain't kidding you CAN'T fix stupid. That is the reason I got out of the customer related job I had. Once a week or better there was someone who was NEVER happy. Screw that I have a job at a factory making more $$ and wayyyyyyy better insurance.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 26, 2010)

Be glad you are done with that one and move on.


----------



## iowawoodcutter (Sep 26, 2010)

Good job keeping your calm. Although you are nicer than me, I would not have given him the 60$...although I always remain calm.


----------



## banshee67 (Sep 26, 2010)

thanks for reading that long story :greenchainsaw:

i still wonder how he got my home phone number, it makes me wonder what kind of creep the guy is... 
all he knew was my first name, my email address, and my cell phone number , which is a pre paid phone and tied to no contracts. how in the world could he findout my home phone number, and presumably where i live? think he took my license plate number and had someone run it?

i think a few years ago i may have handled it like some of you have mentioned .. but my temper is slowly decreasing, or i am just learning how to control it and be calm when dealing with idiots like this. you try to talk calm and and respectful and lay the facts out and all they wana do is yell and insult and curse you out..  some way to live

i tried so hard , so many times, so keep things from going south , but it just wasnt possible, the breakup was unavoidable! lol
hes already ruined a couple potential customers i had on his street when i heard him say "heres the guy coming to pick up all the rotton wood he sold me" last time i came to pick up his junk.. he previously said his neighbor was interested in buying wood from me.. guess not now. oh well!


----------



## banshee67 (Sep 26, 2010)

iowawoodcutter said:


> Good job keeping your calm. Although you are nicer than me, I would not have given him the 60$...although I always remain calm.



thats the only thing i am kicking myself in the ass for, everyone ive told the story to said the same thing "why did you give him the $60 back"?

the only answer i can come up with,, is so that any tie i had with him, is done. if i kept the $60 who knows what this nutcase would have done .. especially now that he apparently knows my home number and address. 

although i dont think i would have been in the wrong for keeping a measly $60 for several wasted trips to his house (30+ miles round trip) towing a trailer,getting rid of his rotton bug wood, then replacing rotton wood with wood i could have sold to someone else. that would have been a good deal for only $60 if you ask me! 

the sight of him standing in front of me DEMANDING " GIVE ME$100 RIGHT NOW AND GET THE #### OUTA HERE" was just hilarious... so hold on, im PAYING you to deliver free wood to you? lol, im glad he came to his senses and didnt try anythign stupid, he doesnt want a crazy 26 year old rubbing his face in dirt 

i heard him inside yelling with his wife while i was outside unloading.. i was waiting for him to come running out with a gun or something, good thing its new jersey


----------



## Oldtimer (Sep 26, 2010)

"I don't know what the **** happened officer, he started swinging and I had to defend myself....so he got a broken jaw..."


----------



## iowawoodcutter (Sep 26, 2010)

oh well, it takes all kinds. If he bothers you again, file for a "no contact order". I had to do that to a guy who got in a car accident with me (his fault, he had no insurance) after he sent threats to me.

I used to get real pissed when this kind of stuff happened to me, when I was < 30 yrs, now that I am 36, I have developed more patience. Although, just ten minutes ago I almost lost it with my 7yrs son, who took a hammer to a blue spruce and stripped it of bark 7 feet up and was in the process of starting on a 42" white oak in my front yard.


----------



## Cambium (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. It's stories like this and my previous one that makes us be careful of who your dealing with. I hope you took pictures of the tarp tightly wrapped and the wood directly on grass. 

You know what would be fun? Send him a bill in the mail for the extra time, gas, and wood and stress.

I would have wrapped him up in the tarp and dumped firewood on him...or maybe that would be a thought I would have. Good job keeping your cool but you also have to protect yourself... Technically you can call the cops and file a report just in case he does something stupid and it sounds like he is insane.

I always tend to believe people can scam other ways to make easy money instead of acting phsycho for a 100 bucks but in this case it sounds purely pyscho minded..

And the other thing is...if someone is delivering something to my house Im gonna offer lemonade and give them hugs cause they know where I live!

Scratch him off the list and in fact please do everyone around you a favor...put his name and address on craigslist or something to make sure nobody else gets burned by this prick.

30% of population insane, 60% dont use their brain, yet people continue to breed and breed.


----------



## Hddnis (Sep 26, 2010)

You are a really nice guy and sound like that kind of person anyone would love to do business with. 

You didn't lose a customer, you lost a headache.

When I first started in business I bent over backwards to make everyone happy. Over time I got to where I could smell a problem child and then I'd get out as fast as I could.

One time I got a contract to redo a whole yard, remove trees, retaining walls, plant new lawn, the whole works, with the contract came a check for 1/3 of the total bid as down payment. In the contract was a start date three weeks out, which is pretty fast for the middle of summer, and I had been more than up front about it before when submitting the bid. A week later the husband calls me wondering when we start. I told him the same date that was in the contract and he says "I guess I didn't realize it would take you guys so long to get to us. Are you sure you can't start sooner?" I made it clear that we could not, but that we would start that day for sure. He seemed fine with that. Two days later his wife calls and wants to know where we are, she says "Where are you working now that is more important than we are?"

While I hated to do it I said "I'll be right over in about ten minutes, will that work?" She said that it would. I pulled their down payment check out of the safe and headed over with a letter stating that we would not work for them due to communication issues and their misunderstanding of contract terms. I dropped off the check and letter and wished them luck in getting their yard redone.

They were dumbfounded and said "We just wanted you to start sooner is all."

They hired a guy I know and when the work was done, and it was a good quality job too, they sued him for a bunch of totally false stuff. One of which was not completing in a timely fashion. He was in and out in two weeks, whish is very fast for the size of job. They finally dropped the suit, but cost him a bunch of time and money first.

Some people are so miserable they have to share their excess with everyone else. LOL



Mr. HE


----------



## banshee67 (Sep 26, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> "I don't know what the **** happened officer, he started swinging and I had to defend myself....so he got a broken jaw..."



no way.. 
26yr old firewood vendor VS 50+yr old homeowner
guess whod end up in jail? lol

i forgot to add,the guy is a canadian immigrant whos been living here since the 80's... damn canadians, no manners


----------



## 7sleeper (Sep 26, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> thanks for reading that long story :greenchainsaw:
> 
> i still wonder how he got my home phone number, it makes me wonder what kind of creep the guy is...
> all he knew was my first name, my email address, and my cell phone number , which is a pre paid phone and tied to no contracts. how in the world could he findout my home phone number, and presumably where i live? think he took my license plate number and had someone run it?
> ...



Well don't be to sure about that. If he treats all his neighbors like that (which is highly likely) they will all know that your wood has to be the best!



I'd keep some of the mailbox messages just in case.

7


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 26, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> no way..
> 26yr old firewood vendor VS 50+yr old homeowner
> guess whod end up in jail? lol
> 
> i forgot to add,the guy is a canadian immigrant whos been living here since the 80's... damn canadians, no manners



you would even if he hit you first because it was on his property and his wife was home so two witnesses against one who do you think the police would believe?


----------



## banshee67 (Sep 26, 2010)

iowawoodcutter said:


> oh well, it takes all kinds. If he bothers you again, file for a "no contact order". I had to do that to a guy who got in a car accident with me (his fault, he had no insurance) after he sent threats to me.
> 
> I used to get real pissed when this kind of stuff happened to me, when I was < 30 yrs, now that I am 36, I have developed more patience. Although, just ten minutes ago I almost lost it with my 7yrs son, who took a hammer to a blue spruce and stripped it of bark 7 feet up and was in the process of starting on a 42" white oak in my front yard.



ill keep that in mind in case he starts calling my house again

sounds like you have your hands full over there,lol


----------



## DSS (Sep 26, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> no way..
> 26yr old firewood vendor VS 50+yr old homeowner
> guess whod end up in jail? lol
> 
> i forgot to add,the guy is a canadian immigrant whos been living here since the 80's... damn canadians, no manners



Yup, stay away from those canadians.....they're pretty damn shifty. Never know when they will pull out a codfish and beat you over the head with it.


----------



## banshee67 (Sep 26, 2010)

Cambium said:


> I hope you took pictures of the tarp tightly wrapped and the wood directly on grass.
> 
> You know what would be fun? Send him a bill in the mail for the extra time, gas, and wood and stress.
> 
> ...




you know, i thought about that when leaving.. i should have taken some pictures of it.. because i dont think he even understood that you arnt supposed to store wood like that(even though i told him not to several times).. and wouldnt be surprised if he corrected his error now and then tried to say all 3 cords are rotton and file some sort of claim on me...
any law against taking pictures of peoples property from the street? lol


----------



## garmar (Sep 26, 2010)

Back in the late 80's my Dad and I used to sell block ends from the sawmill he worked at. He sold for something like 25 dollars per half ton truck load. We deliver a truck load for this imbecile that stacks it up tight and calls back wanting us to bring more because it didn't add up to the current amount going for a cord. My Dad said he sells by the truck load not by the cord and the guy said to either bring more or come back and get your wood. We went back and reloaded it.  

The whole time the guy was stammering that we should really just bring more wood and my Dad didn't say a word to the man the whole time. I guess he didn't want to argue with someone too stupid or too crooked to realize the difference between block and cord wood.


----------



## banshee67 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hddnis said:


> Some people are so miserable they have to share their excess with everyone else. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



first,thank you for the compliment , i try to treat everyone good, they are humans not just customers

but i think your last phrase that i quoted above is 100% accurate

also, good job reading those idiots and returning their check.. saved yourself a lot of aggravation, somepeople are just insane, theres no other way to explain it!!


----------



## banshee67 (Sep 26, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> you would even if he hit you first because it was on his property and his wife was home so two witnesses against one who do you think the police would believe?



yep! he probably could have swung a bat at my truck, punched me in the face, and then called the cops , and id be the one trying to make bail right now. in a situation like that, theres no other outcome other than me to lose bad!

i really thought he was gona swing or something.. he had the 'trembles' in his voice, if you know what i mean, i could feel his adrenaline standing next to him im just glad he didnt do anything stupid, because like you said, the only one that would lose, would be me..been there done that. no way to win that one!


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 26, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> Yup, stay away from those canadians.....they're pretty damn shifty. Never know when they will pull out a codfish and beat you over the head with it.



You speak from experience?


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 26, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> yep! he probably could have swung a bat at my truck, punched me in the face, and then called the cops , and id be the one trying to make bail right now. in a situation like that, theres no other outcome other than me to lose bad!
> 
> i really thought he was gona swing or something.. he had the 'trembles' in his voice, if you know what i mean, i could feel his adrenaline standing next to him im just glad he didnt do anything stupid, because like you said, the only one that would lose, would be me..been there done that. no way to win that one!



The dude sounds mental it could have been a bigger problem. You did the best thing . Even the 60.00 you thought you should keep would be use full in court proving he agreed and problem resolved.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey whats his name so I can stay the #### away from that bear trap lol , thats really a funny story and the home phone calls are always fun , the only thing that you have to remember is nobody probably listens to anything he has to say anyway so badmouthing you will probably fall on deaf ears..


----------



## chris50ae (Sep 26, 2010)

What town does this guy live in, I sell and want to make sure I dont get a call from him.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 26, 2010)

chris50ae said:


> What town does this guy live in, I sell and want to make sure I dont get a call from him.



IF I was gonna take a guess I would say Shamong or near there lots of cultisacs and pine needles and the meca of pains in the ###


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 26, 2010)

North Jersey.


----------



## Windwalker7 (Sep 26, 2010)

I think throwing a handful of nails in his driveway some night will make you feel better about the $60.

Frozen paintballs work wonders on cold windows too.


Just kidding


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 26, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> North Jersey.



Oh than #### it not any worry of mine than


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 26, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Oh than #### it not any worry of mine than



There always one every year dont you think?


----------



## teatersroad (Sep 26, 2010)

Walt41 said:


> .. I read somewhere that something like 30% of the people walking around are legally insane.



yep, we're outnumbered, no doubt about it. A bad customer wreaks havoc on a good business. I do a lot of small remodels, one at a time. well..frigg, preachin to the choir here. sorry for you bad luck.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 26, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> There always one every year dont you think?



No, I tell them to climb in the truck if you have any doubts of what your getting , cause once its on the ground its YOURS no question asked no complaints , or stop down to the yard and take a look at it .... I only sell red white and black oak , some hickory and never maple or locust that #### is a bug magnet , its almost as bad a sycamore and mulberry , so the quality of wood should and needs to be there , but there are so many dead oaks here thats its easy to come by now a days


----------



## Windwalker7 (Sep 26, 2010)

If you wanted to cause him some havok, you could always go the less violent route.


Inside many magazines there is a subscription card. Fill out about a dozen of them (more if you really want himto get worked up) with his name and address and check the "bill me later" box. You can be creative with the type of subscriptions you have him billed for if you want. Lots of different magazines out there.

Some of the womens magazines have little figurines and stuff that have similar cards.

The nice thing is, many of them are postage paid cards. Won't cost you anything.


----------



## banshee67 (Sep 26, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> No, I tell them to climb in the truck if you have any doubts of what your getting , cause once its on the ground its YOURS no question asked no complaints , or stop down to the yard and take a look at it .... I only sell red white and black oak , some hickory and never maple or locust that #### is a bug magnet , its almost as bad a sycamore and mulberry , so the quality of wood should and needs to be there , but there are so many dead oaks here thats its easy to come by now a days




when i originally dropped the wood off, he loved it...
there might have been 1/4 cord TOTAL of silver maple in there out of 3 cords
yes black locust is notorious for bugs, very easy to tell which pieces will have bugs in, i dont split those pieces and if i do, i stomp them all out and never sell the wood they were in,, only good clean wood gets sold, none with the black #### and bug rot
the wood that had a few bugs eating it was the ash and bitternut hickory
i have someof the same ash and hickory at my house on my pile, and 2 of my other customers have it to, ive been back to their houses since with more wood and they have no bug problems at all
the quality of the wood WAS there..everyone else loves it, blacklocust,ash,hickory,blackbirch,sugarmaple,cherry, then showed up with red and white oak today,,no knots, cut within a couple inches of eachother, even splits. the guy is a lunatic period!:censored:


----------



## banshee67 (Sep 26, 2010)

Windwalker7 said:


> If you wanted to cause him some havok, you could always go the less violent route.
> 
> 
> Inside many magazines there is a subscription card. Fill out about a dozen of them (more if you really want himto get worked up) with his name and address and check the "bill me later" box. You can be creative with the type of subscriptions you have him billed for if you want. Lots of different magazines out there.
> ...



the first thing i think when i read this is me getting arrested for mail fraud or something, thats my luck..


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 26, 2010)

Don't do anything stupid.Just let it go there will be more to deal with soon and it will be forgotten.


----------



## DSS (Sep 26, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> You speak from experience?



Well, you got to use what you have, right?

They pretty much won't let us have guns, so......codfish we got.


----------



## leon (Sep 26, 2010)

*fire wood customers*

Do I get any points for converting a spud gun to a codfish cannon?

The PEI spud brotherhood will not like that at all I am sure


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Sep 26, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> i forgot to add,the guy is a canadian immigrant whos been living here since the 80's... damn canadians, no manners


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 26, 2010)

Well they have a sense of humor it looks like.


----------



## DSS (Sep 26, 2010)

leon said:


> Do I get any points for converting a spud gun to a codfish cannon?
> 
> The PEI spud brotherhood will not like that at all I am sure



Spud cannon, yeah, that should fix that canadians ass...


----------



## DSS (Sep 26, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> Well they have a sense of humor it looks like.



TS already apologized so I guess I don't have to.

I don't care where you come from, if you hang around here, you BETTER have a sense of humor.

Rude canadians, can you imagine????????


----------



## Iska3 (Sep 26, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> Don't do anything stupid.Just let it go there will be more to deal with soon and it will be forgotten.



Yep! You're a better person he is to do something silly. Got'a give you a lot of credit, you put up with a lot of BS. Most people would have given up on that fool long ago. Makes a person wonder where he got his wood last year.

That's why we cut to order a year in advance and the people pick it up on site. Next year I'm thinking of doing something like 'Cut Your Own'. I'll put price tags on all the logs and post the pictures on G'List


----------



## stackwood (Sep 26, 2010)

Walt41 said:


> The joys of dealing with the public, I read somewhere that something like 30% of the people walking around are legally insane.


 Yes they are and mostly highly medicated !!


----------



## buildmyown (Sep 26, 2010)

You delt with that the best way you could. For the past 4 years Ive run a side business out of my house. Some of the winners ive had to deal with would make your head spin. When I first started I tried to please everyone that came along no matter what. Well not anymore i came to realize that no matter what there are just some people that you cant please. With time you will be able to read them like a book.


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 26, 2010)

You should have asked him how that hope and change is working out for him...


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 26, 2010)

I still want that other 40 dollars Banshee. I'm not done cussing you out either.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Sep 26, 2010)

Art Vandelay said:


> I still want that other 40 dollars Banshee. I'm not done cussing you out either.



Art, Are You Off Your Meds Again!


----------



## Cambium (Sep 27, 2010)

You know whats sad in all this....if something happens to the guy at his house or even outside his home (flat tire, missing phone, theft, ect.) guess who he's going to think about. You. Thats unfortunet and in his mental case perhaps he does what he does to have someone to blame for his misfortune. 
This is rough. I dont have any ideas, need coffee first.


----------



## twincam (Sep 27, 2010)

guy must be a democrat


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Sep 27, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> thats the only thing i am kicking myself in the ass for, everyone ive told the story to said the same thing "why did you give him the $60 back"?
> 
> the only answer i can come up with,, is so that any tie i had with him, is done. if i kept the $60 who knows what this nutcase would have done .. especially now that he apparently knows my home number and address.




:agree2:

That $60 was money well spent. If he decides to see you in court you are going to look very good to the judge.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Sep 27, 2010)

7sleeper said:


> I'd keep some of the mailbox messages just in case.





Yep.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Sep 27, 2010)

Hddnis said:


> You didn't lose a customer, you lost a headache.
> 
> When I first started in business I bent over backwards to make everyone happy. Over time I got to where I could smell a problem child and then I'd get out as fast as I could.
> 
> ...





This is wisdom that few businessmen have.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Sep 27, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> TS already apologized so I guess I don't have to.
> 
> I don't care where you come from, if you hang around here, you BETTER have a sense of humor.
> 
> Rude canadians, can you imagine????????





Hey, you wanna meet some of my relatives in B.C.?


----------



## duramaxsp33d (Sep 27, 2010)

wow what a douche.

Maybe he was pissed he paid $200 a cord.


----------



## redoakneck (Sep 27, 2010)

Walk away and do not look back.
It is over, don't waste any more energy on that dude.
Learn from his behavior and avoid personalities like that down the road.

I deal with joe public all the time, it really helps to fully comunicate, even in writing, anytime you are making a transaction.

Have them inspect the wood when they get it and hand them a paper copy of how the wood should be stored and burned.

Sign a contract/reciept for both parties to keep, take photo of that wonderful tarp--It is so easy now to do this stuff with cell phones and on-line info.

Also from my experience, if someone seems too nice and a little goofy, they may turn 180 and be your worst nightmare. Also watch out for people that complain about the last guy, you might be the next last guy.

Just my .02, always CYA. You were more than nice to that dude, so hard when people yell and do not listen to COMMON SENSE.


----------



## thombat4 (Sep 27, 2010)

Ya did good banshee...! All I can say is "wow". What a story...folks sure are funny.


----------



## fatjoe (Sep 27, 2010)

*You did the right thing!!*

You did the right thing.Keeping your cool says a lot about your personality.His wife could have been video taping the whole thing and hoping for you to lose your temper.You just don`t know.Giving the money back and washing your hands of the whole thing is the best thing you could have done.Whole lotta talk about guns and the right to bear arms lately.That situation could have easily turned into one of those farked up gun stories with a bad outcome.You did very good keeping your cool.Good for you!!


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 27, 2010)

fatjoe said:


> You did the right thing.Keeping your cool says a lot about your personality.His wife could have been video taping the whole thing and hoping for you to lose your temper.You just don`t know.Giving the money back and washing your hands of the whole thing is the best thing you could have done.Whole lotta talk about guns and the right to bear arms lately.That situation could have easily turned into one of those farked up gun stories with a bad outcome.You did very good keeping your cool.Good for you!!



Joe it sounds to me like you know exactly what you are talking about. I have been there also.


----------



## fatjoe (Sep 27, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> Joe it sounds to me like you know exactly what you are talking about. I have been there also.



Ya Wolf, use to be a time when things could be settled (on the playground), without weapons.Those days are gone.Use to be if you insulted me or my integrity and I didn`t like it, I would call you out.If you felt strongly about it, then out the door we went, and you had a fistfight.That was it, end of story, your pride might be hurt, and you might have a blackeye and a bruised ego, but you lived to see another day.And you learned to maybe keep your mouth shut, or it might just get shut for you.Not anymore, people just pull out their gun and SHOOT YOU!!


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 27, 2010)

I can't emphasize enough how important it is to take someone with you when you have problem customer. Having your own witness at the site with you makes the hotheads think twice about getting violent or doing something stupid. Also, the smarter ones will be more agreeable when they know that there is more than one person to witness their underhanded scheme. In general, they all tend to behave themselves when you have some support.


----------



## banshee67 (Sep 27, 2010)

redoakneck said:


> Also from my experience, if someone seems too nice and a little goofy, they may turn 180 and be your worst nightmare. Also watch out for people that complain about the last guy, you might be the next last guy.
> 
> 
> so hard when people yell and do not listen to COMMON SENSE
> .




wow. are you psychic or something, honestly!?
you just hit the nail on the head perfectly!
he was WAY too nice the first few times i delivered, talking my ear off, taking me on an hour long tour of his gardens out back (which are actually pretty nice), inviting me inside showing me his signed dead posters , talking to me about psychedelic drugs he *used* to do..way too friendly and way too much info to be telling someone you just met
and complaining about past firewood guys, YEP! the first time i met him, he gave me a 5 min speech about how the last guys that delivered only had about half the amount of wood in their cord as i did..so he threw them out..guess the fact that i brought double the wood, and better species wood, was not good enough! 
i hate when someone wants to yell over you and wont even let you finish a sentence, especially when you talk calmly to them, i think it drives them even crazier! lol
anyway thanks for the advice


----------



## sawkiller (Sep 27, 2010)

Good job controlling your emotions that just shows what kind of person you are.

When I was a little younger and in the grocery business right out of high school a wise old store manager taught me this phrase for when someone is flying off the handle "up until this point I have treated you as a proffesional and I would appreciate the same treatment in return" Usually this will result in 1 of 2 responses normally this will calm a person down immediately and in the rare case this will send them right on over the edge and it is usually tough not to laugh.


----------



## alderman (Sep 27, 2010)

I really don't see how you could have handled it any better than you did. I'd would have had a hard time putting the replacement wood anyplace but right in his driveway.

How big a fella was he anyways?

My biggest problem is folks show up and they've all got a sad story about being out of work, having no money, but they're all driving a better truck than I've got. I usually cut them a bit of a break anyway, but I'm thinking "if you're out of work, get off your a** and go cut some firewood." The state gives out permits every year.

My brother-in-law who keeps telling me how broke he is (because he took early retirement and never saved a dime while he was working a job that paid more than what I make) was up yesterday and saw my son-in-law loading wood off my pile. He asked me how much I would sell him a cord of wood for. I said if he wants some he best get it fast as its selling at a good rate. I said I'm getting $135 a cord but I'll let him have a cord for $125. He proceeded to tell me about the guy down the road getting $250 a cord last year and he knew a guy that would deliver for $140 per cord. I told him he might want to give them a call as I sure as heck wasn't going to deliver any for $140. End of my rant.


----------



## pipehead (Sep 27, 2010)

Yup - there's a lot of crackpots out there. I've sold wood in the past, but don't anymore (I'm a crackpot magnet). My best was the guy who called asking if I sold wood - I said "yes". He immediately began with the threats right then and there. "_You'd better_....", "_because if you don't_...." All this before I'd even committed to delivering wood. I then "remembered" that I had promised the last of the wood to "some one else".


----------



## redoakneck (Sep 27, 2010)

That dude probably is manic depressive or plain old psychotic!!! 

Just stay away and don't stir the pot, he will find his next victim soon enough.

You did all the right things keeping him happy. 

Oct. 31, TRICK or treat????


----------



## angelo c (Sep 27, 2010)

Welcome to New Jersey !!!!


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 27, 2010)

angelo c said:


> Welcome to New Jersey !!!!



Yes now that you bring it up there is always one of that type around here.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## lone wolf (Sep 27, 2010)

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Turkeyslayer said:


>


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 27, 2010)

Some of my best friends are from Canadia.


:greenchainsaw:


----------



## redoakneck (Sep 27, 2010)

My parents are from jersey, long branch area. NJ has a lot of laws compared to ohio. Y'all drive like wild cheetahs on crack!!!
Very nice state, I have a lot of memories of crabbing and fishing with my grampy.

Hope that dude ain't a mob dude, you might get wacked!!


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 27, 2010)

redoakneck said:


> My parents are from jersey, long branch area. NJ has a lot of laws compared to ohio. Y'all drive like wild cheetahs on crack!!!
> Very nice state, I have a lot of memories of crabbing and fishing with my grampy.
> 
> Hope that dude ain't a mob dude, you might get wacked!!



They do drive stupid here.


----------



## banshee67 (Sep 27, 2010)

jersey turnpike is a scary place sometimes thats for sure


----------



## angelo c (Sep 27, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> jersey turnpike is a scary place sometimes thats for sure



So is 78 in the morning sun... especially when the lady on the cell phone in front of you is trying to put her eye shadow on straight with a cup o joe in her third hand....


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 27, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> jersey turnpike is a scary place sometimes thats for sure



sissy


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Sep 28, 2010)

TreePointer said:


> Some of my best friends are from Canadia.





Oh yeah, we've all heard that one. But you wouldn't want your sister to marry one, right?


----------



## DSS (Sep 28, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Oh yeah, we've all heard that one. But you wouldn't want your sister to marry one, right?



or sell wood to one...........:spam:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 28, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> or sell wood to one...........:spam:



Why do all canadians insist on wearing "BIRD HUGGERS" when they come and swim on our beaches it really creaps out the locals and so much baby oil ughhh I just puked alittle in my mouth


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 28, 2010)

I swear whenever we saw one as a kid my dad would laugh and say "HE MUST BE CANADIAN "


----------



## banshee67 (Sep 28, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> sissy



every time i go on the turnpike there is at LEAST one accident in both directions in the 15 mile stretch i drive, thats if youre lucky
.. how about when a tractor trailer flips and covers the whole truck side in debris, shutting the whole side down, and then everyone is trying to squeeze through the police entrances back to the car side.. that makes for a nice 2 hour drive to the next exit.. oh thats right,, the next exit is 8 miles away and im sitting here in neutral with the parking brake on!!!!! i hate the turnpike!!!


----------



## DSS (Sep 28, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Why do all canadians insist on wearing "BIRD HUGGERS" when they come and swim on our beaches it really creaps out the locals and so much baby oil ughhh I just puked alittle in my mouth





treeclimber101 said:


> I swear whenever we saw one as a kid my dad would laugh and say "HE MUST BE CANADIAN "



Sorry about your mental picture/nightmares. I assure you I won't be swimming in a set of bird huggers in Jersey or anywhere else.

We don't get out much, so we don't really know how to act in public.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 28, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> Sorry about your mental picture/nightmares. I assure you I won't be swimming in a set of bird huggers in Jersey or anywhere else.
> 
> We don't get out much, so we don't really know how to act in public.



I am just saying maybe buy the whole suit sometimes , nobody wants to see some 250 lb whale smugging grapes into the hotel pool ..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 28, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> every time i go on the turnpike there is at LEAST one accident in both directions in the 15 mile stretch i drive, thats if youre lucky
> .. how about when a tractor trailer flips and covers the whole truck side in debris, shutting the whole side down, and then everyone is trying to squeeze through the police entrances back to the car side.. that makes for a nice 2 hour drive to the next exit.. oh thats right,, the next exit is 8 miles away and im sitting here in neutral with the parking brake on!!!!! i hate the turnpike!!!



Sorry about that someone cut me off , so I rolled yer over ,my bad ...


----------



## banshee67 (Sep 28, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Sorry about that someone cut me off , so I rolled yer over ,my bad ...



i had to piss like hell and the next exit and/or rest area was 7+ miles away with traffic moving about 10 feet per minute, i really didnt appreciate that


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 28, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> i had to piss like hell and the next exit and/or rest area was 7+ miles away with traffic moving about 10 feet per minute, i really didnt appreciate that



Again I am sorry .....


----------



## DSS (Sep 28, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I am just saying maybe buy the whole suit sometimes , nobody wants to see some 250 lb whale smugging grapes into the hotel pool ..



I understand what you're saying , believe me. This place is the tourist trap from hell in the summer...lots of bird huggers.

Might even be some from Jersey...????


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 28, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> I understand what you're saying , believe me. This place is the tourist trap from hell in the summer...lots of bird huggers.
> 
> Might even be some from Jersey...????



No not possible we mock and accasionally beat potential BIRD HUGGER enthusiast , thats not tolerated in any way shape or form from a JERSIAN


----------



## banshee67 (Sep 28, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> No not possible we mock and accasionally beat potential BIRD HUGGER enthusiast , thats not tolerated in any way shape or form from a JERSIAN



technically there should be a line drawn horizontally across NJ somewhere around momouth county, everyone knows those south jersians are a different breed.. texas chainsaw massacre type folks


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 28, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> I understand what you're saying , believe me. This place is the tourist trap from hell in the summer...lots of bird huggers.
> 
> Might even be some from Jersey...????



We may drive like #### and talk funny , live to close to high tension wires and swim on beaches covered in hypodermic needles or occasionally shoot someone and dump them in the pine barrens , but under NO CIRCUMSTANCE'S will you ever have to worry about THE BANANA HAMMOCK TAKING OVER SEASIDE ..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 28, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> technically there should be a line drawn horizontally across NJ somewhere around momouth county, everyone knows those south jersians are a different breed.. texas chainsaw massacre type folks



Well at least we don't and won't have to take credit for the JERSEY HOUSEWIVES , its almost like be the parents of SNOOKIE , not our fault ..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 28, 2010)

Good bye all I have to take my son to practice ...


----------



## banshee67 (Sep 28, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Well at least we don't and won't have to take credit for the JERSEY HOUSEWIVES , its almost like be the parents of SNOOKIE , not our fault ..



lol you got me there, those are some tacky hoes for sure!

the crazy dark haired italian one isnt half bad though


----------



## Iska3 (Sep 28, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> We may drive like #### and talk funny , live to close to high tension wires and swim on beaches covered in hypodermic needles or occasionally shoot someone and dump them in the pine barrens , but under NO CIRCUMSTANCE'S will you ever have to worry about THE BANANA HAMMOCK TAKING OVER SEASIDE ..



My wife came from NJ.. She's been her for just over 10 years now and still drives with one foot on the gas and the other on the brake. Replaced her horn 4 times now. 

Be kind'a nice to those guys north of me.. I still like going up there fishing and moose hunting. Think what you want of those guys but they got the best beer.


----------



## fishercat (Sep 28, 2010)

*what i dont get is.............*



daddy66 said:


> I understand what you're saying , believe me. This place is the tourist trap from hell in the summer...lots of bird huggers.
> 
> Might even be some from Jersey...????



That there are places on this continent that are so bad that the people who live there go to New Jersey to "get away"!
:jawdrop:


----------



## redoakneck (Sep 28, 2010)

Is it still illegal to drink, text, and eat cheese coneys while driving in NJ???

I told my granny she needed to loosen up that state when I come in town, you know, send the popo on vaca so I can have my hillbilly beach time.

Sir, how fast were you going???---I have no Idea but I crushed a double deuce, 3 coneys, and texted 5 friends in the last 20 miles-- you got a problem with that??? No, free night in the cage and tazed!!! FRIG call granny, again.

Need some in state plates.


----------



## Iska3 (Sep 28, 2010)

NJ is the only state that I know of where you need to pay a toll to drive out of the state but not to drive in and people know you by your exit. 

That's ok, I still go there for the food.


----------



## banshee67 (Sep 28, 2010)

fishercat said:


> That there are places on this continent that are so bad that the people who live there go to New Jersey to "get away"!
> :jawdrop:



that part i REALLY dont get is why some of those people , instead of going to the jersey shore like the rest of them, settle for swimming and hanging out on the "beach" at 2 of my local reservoirs!? within 45 mins you could be at dorney park, six flags, or one of many beaches on the jersey shore.. instead they come to my little town and swim in our beautiful fishing reservoir illegally !! theres even another one within 5 miles where they can camp and swim , but they still come back to the other one, thats prized for fishing, untill they get booted out, i dont get it, go to dorney park like the rest of em!!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Sep 28, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> Sorry about your mental picture/nightmares. I assure you I won't be swimming in a set of bird huggers in Jersey or anywhere else.
> 
> We don't get out much, so we don't really know how to act in public.





Yeah, that's for sure! 


So, do we need a whole new thread for insulting Canadians?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 28, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> that part i REALLY dont get is why some of those people , instead of going to the jersey shore like the rest of them, settle for swimming and hanging out on the "beach" at 2 of my local reservoirs!? within 45 mins you could be at dorney park, six flags, or one of many beaches on the jersey shore.. instead they come to my little town and swim in our beautiful fishing reservoir illegally !! theres even another one within 5 miles where they can camp and swim , but they still come back to the other one, thats prized for fishing, untill they get booted out, i dont get it, go to dorney park like the rest of em!!



Thank YOU EXACTLY , go rides the rides and get the hell outta here before midnight ...Every body trashes it all the time yet they 


all keep coming back ...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 28, 2010)

Iska3 said:


> NJ is the only state that I know of where you need to pay a toll to drive out of the state but not to drive in and people know you by your exit.
> 
> That's ok, I still go there for the food.



Yea the food is top notch here and we love ya for loving it .. Were not haters here just stop hatin on us ...


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 28, 2010)

Iska3 said:


> My wife came from NJ.. She's been her for just over 10 years now and still drives with one foot on the gas and the other on the brake. Replaced her horn 4 times now.
> 
> Be kind'a nice to those guys north of me.. I still like going up there fishing and moose hunting. Think what you want of those guys but they got the best beer.



I like there round bacon , but can't stand Celine Dion and there swimming attire ..


----------



## angelo c (Sep 28, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> that part i REALLY dont get is why some of those people , instead of going to the jersey shore like the rest of them, settle for swimming and hanging out on the "beach" at 2 of my local reservoirs!? within 45 mins you could be at dorney park, six flags, or one of many beaches on the jersey shore.. instead they come to my little town and swim in our beautiful fishing reservoir illegally !! theres even another one within 5 miles where they can camp and swim , but they still come back to the other one, thats prized for fishing, untill they get booted out, i dont get it, go to dorney park like the rest of em!!



Is it still "free" on tuesdays to "swim" there...that was always an interesting day...


----------



## fishercat (Sep 28, 2010)

*Sorry to burst your Jersey bubbles.*



treeclimber101 said:


> Yea the food is top notch here and we love ya for loving it .. Were not haters here just stop hatin on us ...



I have to say Michigan has better Coney Dogs than Jersey!

Nothing like sitting down to a plate of 4 or 5 covered with bean free chili,mustard and onions!


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Sep 28, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Why do all canadians insist on wearing "BIRD HUGGERS" when they come and swim on our beaches it really creaps out the locals and so much baby oil ughhh I just puked alittle in my mouth



Thats just regular Canadian apparel. We also wear them in the city, and year round. We just prefer wiskey on the inside over baby oil on the outside for the colder monthes.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Sep 28, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Yeah, that's for sure!
> 
> 
> So, do we need a whole new thread for insulting Canadians?



Nope thats already been taken care of.
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=127769


----------



## angelo c (Sep 28, 2010)

fishercat said:


> I have to say Michigan has better Coney Dogs than Jersey!
> 
> Nothing like sitting down to a plate of 4 or 5 covered with bean free chili,mustard and onions!




Really ? You wanna argue FOOD with guys from Jersey ? bean free chilli ? how's that go down with a raspberry cosmo ?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 30, 2010)

fishercat said:


> I have to say Michigan has better Coney Dogs than Jersey!
> 
> Nothing like sitting down to a plate of 4 or 5 covered with bean free chili,mustard and onions!



Just stop your being gay , I have never heard anyone say lets jump in the car and head to Michigan the food is great there .... ha ha really just stop


----------



## banshee67 (Sep 30, 2010)

"bean free" chili? is it also meat free?


----------



## Iska3 (Sep 30, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> "bean free" chili? is it also meat free?



bean tree and meat free chili  

Kind'a reminds me of the the wiener water soup we ate as a kid


----------



## banshee67 (Sep 30, 2010)

Iska3 said:


> bean tree and meat free chili
> 
> Kind'a reminds me of the the wiener water soup we ate as a kid



i think i just threw up in my mouth a little


----------



## fishercat (Oct 1, 2010)

*never heard anyone say that about jersey.*



treeclimber101 said:


> Just stop your being gay , I have never heard anyone say lets jump in the car and head to Michigan the food is great there .... ha ha really just stop



Food is the last thing on my mind in Jersey.I'm usually just trying to leave as fast as possible.

Michigan has great food! Just try to keep it quiet so we don't get a bunch of Jersey traffic.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 1, 2010)

fishercat said:


> Food is the last thing on my mind in Jersey.I'm usually just trying to leave as fast as possible.
> 
> Michigan has great food! Just try to keep it quiet so we don't get a bunch of Jersey traffic.



Believe even if we all knew no one would still head that way ..


----------



## banshee67 (Oct 1, 2010)

fishercat said:


> Food is the last thing on my mind in Jersey.I'm usually just trying to leave as fast as possible.



please dont let the turnpike hit you in the ass on the way out!
its a such a dump here i cant stand it!




look at all the dirty syringes floating in the water!


----------



## SpiralAcacia (Oct 1, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> please dont let the turnpike hit you in the ass on the way out!
> its a such a dump here i cant stand it!
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, Banshee, real sad where you ended up, maybe one day, you know, you'll gather the pennies and be able to move out of TouristBrochureLand, I heard it's tough down there.


SA


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 1, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> please dont let the turnpike hit you in the ass on the way out!
> its a such a dump here i cant stand it!
> 
> 
> ...



I like your bike .... Is that a 10 speed or did ya spring for the 18?????


----------



## Vangellis (Oct 1, 2010)

I get to Jersey at least once a year for this.










Kevin


----------



## Hoosierbuck (Oct 2, 2010)

*Late to the party*

OP-Man, you have got the patience of Job dealing with that guy. Here's the good news, if he was that much of a jerk with you, he is that way with other people. One day he will do that to a big, hairy ex-con with knuckles scarred with marks from people's teeth, and he will get his. Oh yes, he will get his...

HB


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 2, 2010)

Vangellis said:


> I get to Jersey at least once a year for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






two years down there


----------



## WOODHOGG (Nov 30, 2010)

*long rant*

Hi,Banshee67, the story about not delivering good wood happened to my son
a few weeks ago,only it wasn't 20 miles,it re like 110 round trip which i told him
is not going to happen again,but live and learn,but any how he delivered a load of wood to this customer,he looked at it and said it was alright,so my son put
it where he wanted it,half way home his calls my son on his cell phone and says
she doe's not like it,so since he is just starting selling firewood he tells her he will load up another load and exchange it for better wood.
So we load up another load drive all the way to her house and can't find the wood,look behind her and it is stacked neatly in shed 100ft. away down hill so i
tell my son if the wood was bad why did they stack it in the wood shed.
We come back to where he dropped the first load and look under a tarp and there is about 3 wheel barrows of wood so i tell my son to open the dump trailer doors and we dump the same amount as what was under the tarp.
W pick up the supposedly bad wood and leave no more calls since.
Also no more 110 mile round trips.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 30, 2010)

WOODHOGG said:


> Hi,Banshee67, the story about not delivering good wood happened to my son
> a few weeks ago,only it wasn't 20 miles,it re like 110 round trip which i told him
> is not going to happen again,but live and learn,but any how he delivered a load of wood to this customer,he looked at it and said it was alright,so my son put
> it where he wanted it,half way home his calls my son on his cell phone and says
> ...


People will take advantage of you sometimes how old was the wood in question and why did she say she did not like it?


----------



## MNGuns (Nov 30, 2010)

This morning it was snowing pretty good here, roads were ice, plows working just the higways. Phone rings. "You the guy with firewood..?"...Err,,yeah..." We just tossed the last in the stove this morning, how fast can you get here.?"....


----------



## banshee67 (Nov 30, 2010)

MNGuns said:


> " We just tossed the last in the stove this morning, how fast can you get here.?"....



, gotta love it

time like that i think itd be fun to play with the people.. something like.. "how fast can i get there!? IM HERE, LOOK OUTSIDE, ive been waiting all morning for your call...wait, what was your name again?"


----------



## Cliniford (Nov 30, 2010)

Just curious, im not in the firewood buisiness nor have i ever bought firewood but i was wondering if those that are can have some sort of contract written up to avoid all the customer hassles. You know something that they sign when you deliver that says how to properly store the wood and that it was in good condition when delivered, and anything that happens after the fact is not your problem! Just seems like it would be much simpler to deal with those unruly few that have problems. All you gotta do is say read the contract, you signed it, sorry!


----------



## Truck4 (Nov 30, 2010)

Had one today, lady calls me Thanksgiveing day!!! as Im standing around the bird in the deep fryer, with a cold one in my hand B.S.ing with family, says they are running low and need some more wood (she is a repeat customer) tell her sorry Im out of town and cant do it till next week (today) she is ok with that, so I get off work this a.m. head home to hook up to the trailer which I loaded sunday, call and she says yes were home come on, soooo I get there and she says that they wanted it stacked in the same place as before, so I start unloading about 15-20 min. later she comes out saying "ohh ya I was wondering if you could just unload some of it here and then take the rest to my sons house?":angry2: I ask here were it is and she gives me the address I dont know the area to well so I ask her how long does it take to drive there, she says ohh about 15-20 min. I say yaa I will do it for a extra $35.00 to which she has a cow saying you said it would be x amount for the wood and delivery? I respond with yes delivered here!!! not all over town, you never said anything about delivering to two different places when we talked on the phone, now I can take what you want to your sons for the extra 35 or I can unload it ALL here and he can come pick it up, she paid the extra, the her son gave me 20 after I got done unloading at his house said I know mom paid you already but here is something extra sooo 1 cord this a.m. neted me $310.00:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ttyR2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Working in customer service, this quote from earlier in the thread sums it up: "Some people are so miserable they have to share their excess with everyone else"


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 4, 2010)

C'mon guys, lay off the complaining that is your doing.

You bust your a$$ to make the stuff. Why not sell it under terms that give you what YOU want: clearly, in plain English, with NO ifs, ands, or butts ? Just do it.

People never know what you know. Period. If you can't make it clear exactly what you have, how much you want for it, and how it will be delivered, then just don't do it. That's it. Nobody expects you to do more than make it clear.

Want it repeated ? Fine. Make it, make it clear, make the exchange. No whining. That is an order.

Cheese Louise, what the hell do you expect ? Does that famous proctologist expect you to know your deep dark secrets hidden below ?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 4, 2010)

Meh, I don't mind this thread. I view it as a public service to all who sell firewood. If you share the horror stories and dishonest customer tactics, other sellers may benefit from reading them and subsequently modifying their business model and policies.


----------



## davec (Dec 5, 2010)

TreePointer said:


> Meh, I don't mind this thread. I view it as a public service to all who sell firewood. If you share the horror stories and dishonest customer tactics, other sellers may benefit from reading them and subsequently modifying their business model and policies.



Heh heh heh. Like those leases you saw back in college days or whenever. This won't resonate with the paperless texting generation, but for the rest of us... You go to rent a "student" apt. The landlord hands you the lease paper. It looks like a 25th generation photocopy of a bad fax. But...there at the bottom you see a couple lines typed (yes TYPED - with a manual ribbon fed typewriter) that say something that makes you go "Hmmmmm?"

You know something like:
Line 23: Goats, chicken, and other livestock are not considered allowable pets per line 4 of this lease.
Line 24: Unit doors are not to be used for winter sledding purposes.

Something like that telling you that somewhere along the line, there was an "incident..." And the wise landlord is trying to avoid repeats...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wdchuck (Dec 5, 2010)

logbutcher said:


> C'mon guys, lay off the complaining that is your doing.
> 
> You bust your a$$ to make the stuff. Why not sell it under terms that give you what YOU want: clearly, in plain English, with NO ifs, ands, or butts ? Just do it.
> 
> ...



The newbies to firewood selling should hire you as a consultant to their marketing. " Nondestructive editor" .


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 5, 2010)

wdchuck said:


> The newbies to firewood selling should hire you as a consultant to their marketing. " Nondestructive editor" .



Whaaaaaaaat ? "Nondestructive editor" : WTF is that Chuckie ?

Most of you ranting onward to never-neverland here are supposed to be pro producers and experienced. Forget the so-called "newbies". You boys sound like you have no control over those oh-so-stupid-cheating-evil customers.:deadhorse:

Firewood is a commodity. It's labor intensive. You want to make a buck. Do it.
What is so GD difficult ? It would be another thing if your stooopid customers spoke Swahili. Here's another: you do speak English. Make your pitch for the product, and explanations. Then make the exchange. :agree2:

That complaint about the 110 mile trip to deliver----why ?

Now, let's discuss your proctological problems.......................:monkey:


----------



## banshee67 (Dec 5, 2010)

logbutcher said:


> Whaaaaaaaat ? "Nondestructive editor" : WTF is that Chuckie ?
> 
> Most of you ranting onward to never-neverland here are supposed to be pro producers and experienced. Forget the so-called "newbies". You boys sound like you have no control over those oh-so-stupid-cheating-evil customers.:deadhorse:
> 
> ...




you seem to be doing more whining/complaining than anyone in this thread, at least our whining had some meanin, lol! you are whining about people whining!! whats wrong with venting our frustrations over the internet? should we expect to be picked apart by someone who hardly makes any sense everytime we wana share our story of a bad day with the forum? 

there are thousands of threads here.. lots of them include venting/whining like i did here.. if you dont like this one, there are plenty others to go criticize people in.
thanks for stopping by... again


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, we get the whining police every so often. Some have a reputation for it. 

Quit whining about whining. Have another beer or cup of coffee and enjoy the friendly discussion... lest you earn troll status.


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Dec 5, 2010)

Ive sold a few "extra" cords this year and had a funny one the other day. Lady calls and says "I need some wood delivered ASAP". I say "Great, I have some. Where do you want it delivered"? She gives me the address and seeing as I was already most of the way back from delivering another load I respond with "give me an hour maybe hour and a half" She says "Whoa, I didn't mean today" I say "Ok, your definition of ASAP varies from mine. So when do you want it?" She replies with "How about tomorrow?" Me: "Great see you first thing in the AM. Is 8:30 Ok? AndI'll call you before I hit the road to make sure someone is on site to check delivery" Her: "can you only deliver half a cord?" Me: "sure can, half price of a full cord" Her: "190 is the price for a full so that would be 80 for a half?" Me: lost cell reception in the McDonald's parking lot I had pulled into to answer the phone. Not really sure what happened so I grabbed a burger, fries and coke with a smile.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 5, 2010)

ponyexpress976 said:


> Ive sold a few "extra" cords this year and had a funny one the other day. Lady calls and says "I need some wood delivered ASAP". I say "Great, I have some. Where do you want it delivered"? She gives me the address and seeing as I was already most of the way back from delivering another load I respond with "give me an hour maybe hour and a half" She says "Whoa, I didn't mean today" I say "Ok, your definition of ASAP varies from mine. So when do you want it?" She replies with "How about tomorrow?" Me: "Great see you first thing in the AM. Is 8:30 Ok? AndI'll call you before I hit the road to make sure someone is on site to check delivery" Her: "can you only deliver half a cord?" Me: "sure can, half price of a full cord" Her: "190 is the price for a full so that would be 80 for a half?" Me: lost cell reception in the McDonald's parking lot I had pulled into to answer the phone. Not really sure what happened so I grabbed a burger, fries and coke with a smile.


Maybe she made a mistake


----------



## banshee67 (Dec 5, 2010)

ewww what were you thinking eating at mcdonalds!?


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 5, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> ewww what were you thinking eating at mcdonalds!?



You dont huh?


----------



## banshee67 (Dec 5, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> You dont huh?



NEVER ! 
havnt in at least 5-6 years
if fast food is the *only* option, ill take wendys spicy chicken, but i much prefer a fat sub from a nice little deli stuffed full of turkey, cheese, lettuce, tomato, onion,hot peppers and spicy brown mustard  ( ruins the whole sandwich when the people dont hear me say BROWN mustard and put that junk frenches yellow mustard on, ew)


----------



## sloth9669 (Dec 5, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> "I don't know what the **** happened officer, he started swinging and I had to defend myself....so he got a broken jaw..."


 Agree tho these days you would be the one in jail. Not everything that has changed over the years is considered progress.


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Dec 6, 2010)

She called me about 10 minutes after posting that last night. She said we must have gotten disconnected. I said (with a chuckle) "yup, and since you had a blocked # I couldn't call you back". When I tried to correct her that half of $190 was in fact NOT $80 she insisted that was the price I quoted. I told her I could bring her $80 worth of wood but it would be less than half a cord so we'll se how this goes. She can look at it and decide if she wants it. The mom-in-law needs some wood, this place is on the way and I have to go there later anyway. We'll see how it goes. Some people just aren't aware of their own stupidity.


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 6, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> you seem to be doing more whining/complaining than anyone in this thread, at least *our whining had some meanin*, lol! you are whining about people whining!! whats wrong with venting our frustrations over the internet? should we expect to be picked apart by someone who hardly makes any sense everytime we wana share our story of a bad day with the forum?
> 
> there are thousands of threads here.. lots of them include venting/whining like i did here.. if you dont like this one, there are plenty others to go criticize people in.
> *thanks for stopping by*... again



"meaning what ?
OH, you're welcome. :hmm3grin2orange:



TreePointer said:


> Oh, we get *the whining police every so often. Some have a reputation for it. *Quit whining about whining. Have another beer or cup of coffee and enjoy the friendly discussion... lest you earn *troll *status.



Hey, it's a job. No troll yet.:notrolls2:
BUTT: what about this pi$$ poor 'tude towards those you call "stooooopid customers" ?


----------



## olyman (Aug 16, 2022)

banshee67 said:


> no way..
> 26yr old firewood vendor VS 50+yr old homeowner
> guess whod end up in jail? lol
> 
> i forgot to add,the guy is a canadian immigrant whos been living here since the 80's... damn canadians, no manners


sounds like gm1 brother!!!!!!!


----------



## Billhook (Aug 17, 2022)

Not about a bad customer, more like “People never cease to amaze me” thread
Took a load of our carefully seasoned dry Ash to an elderly gentleman living on his own. Went back to take a second load and found him watering the remains of the first load with a hosepipe. “Makes it last longer” he said!


----------

